

Review My App: Whatsyourbeat.com - plate-it

Whats Your Beat is a media contact database specifically for public relations.  Public relation professionals constanly need to create media lists to contact journalists.  Whats Your Beat is an alternative to the big companies that do this that charge thousands of dollars in license fees.  Allows you to add media contacts and search for contacts.<p>www.whatsyourbeat.com
======
jakewolf
I'd find a native English speaker to help write your copy.

Why would someone want to share their media contacts with the competition?

~~~
plate-it
HAHA I'm from Connecticut.

Well this is aimed at small pr agencies or freelancers who can not afford the
alternative. Which is very expensive.

